# Lemieux vs Weatherbeeta saddle pad?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I bought two Lamieux pads when they were on sale. The quality and durability is great. I wash pads several times a year, and this plus a lot of use puts obvious wear on a lot of pads. The Lameiux pads have never shown any wear, and we've had them longer than any others. No pilling, no pulled or loose threads, nothing. Whereas the others all have some signs of wear within a year. I can't say anything about Weatherbeeta pads -- most of my other pads are store brand and then some other brand that I forget. The Lameiux pads really really stand out for quality, to me.


----------



## Vaquera (Jan 16, 2020)

ACinATX said:


> I bought two Lamieux pads when they were on sale. The quality and durability is great. I wash pads several times a year, and this plus a lot of use puts obvious wear on a lot of pads. The Lameiux pads have never shown any wear, and we've had them longer than any others. No pilling, no pulled or loose threads, nothing. Whereas the others all have some signs of wear within a year. I can't say anything about Weatherbeeta pads -- most of my other pads are store brand and then some other brand that I forget. The Lameiux pads really really stand out for quality, to me.


Thanks! I ended up buying the LeMieux pad because of this and I'm super excited for him to get it, I think he'll love it. And it matches the fly bonnet I got him as well!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

We have Weatherbeetas and find they stood up as well the Lemieux that a couple of the other riders have. All are only a couple years old so perhaps more time and riding might see a difference but at this point - none. My child rides much more than I but I wash much more than any of them.


----------

